# Smoking under a composite deck?



## mark h (Aug 27, 2019)

I just finished building a composite deck. I don’t want to use the smoker on top of the deck for fear of “melting” or whatever would happen to composite decking. I have about 7’ under the deck which is open on 2 sides and house on the other 2 sides. Has anyone smoked under a deck before? See any issues with it? I’d be using a Bradley Electric and a Masterbuilt dual fuel smoker. Thanks.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a gas grill on my composite deck and haven't had any problems. Used the smoker up there several times before too. Only problem I have is that the decking is a grey color and anything that drips off the grill/smoker stains it. But if you want to smoke under the deck I wouldn't see any problem with it.


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 27, 2019)

Just a suggestion, but you could put a (or some, depending on size) concrete paver under your smoker on the deck. This will prevent any heat damage...


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2019)

They sell smoker mats for protecting decks and patios .


----------



## drdon (Aug 27, 2019)

I use a flame retardant mat under my grill and another under the smoker. Catches grease and errant lit smoker pellets. They cost about 20 dollars on the big "A shopping site". I got mine at the big Orange Depot. I use them on my composite (Trex) deck.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 27, 2019)

mark h said:


> I just finished building a composite deck. I don’t want to use the smoker on top of the deck for fear of “melting” or whatever would happen to composite decking. I have about 7’ under the deck which is open on 2 sides and house on the other 2 sides. Has anyone smoked under a deck before? See any issues with it? I’d be using a Bradley Electric and a Masterbuilt dual fuel smoker. Thanks.



Hi there and welcome!

The issue I see is that the smoke rising up through your deck will transport creosote, steam, and other unwanted and discoloring gunk up and through your deck.  This will happen so seriously consider just putting down some platform on the deck if you can.  The other option is making a vent pip that goes up through the deck or up and away from the deck to direct the smoke away form directly depositing under/through the deck.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## Ariene (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, I've been smoked under a deck, and it has not melted, but I cannot recommend you to do the same. The point is that I confirmed with the consultants of the store where I bought the composite decking boards, that I need the decking boards that are not sensitive to the fire of the cigarettes. In my opinion, you had to do the same, but as you haven't, it would be right to ask a specialist now. By the way, I bought my decking boards from this online store https://deltadecking.co.uk, but what about you, where you bought the deck from?


----------

